# infrarot mouse "springt"



## vsitor (31. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Logitech Cordless MouseMan optical Mouse. Sie funktioniert wirklich gut, aber ab und an "springt" Sie im Bildschirm ganz nach unten. Ein Trojaner kann es nicht sein, denn das Problem ist auch bei meiner Freundin, die hat die gleiche mouse.

Hat einer von euch auch ab und an das Problem mit Infrarotmäusen, und was kann man dagegen machen ?
Danke


----------

